# In case anyone has some cash laying around.



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

266,255 acres.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Will they take a out of state, second party check?


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

Sublime said:


> 266,255 acres.
> 
> 
> View attachment 161218


That’s a lot of history that’s gonna be lost. But that’s a lot of money to be gained.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

According to some on here, they'd take a straight trade for a nice Chittum Skiff...


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I would just like to be the agent listing it. Probably going to be bought by a Chinese business person.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

That is a damn shame!Broke and trained quite a few horses from there or known parents came from there. Never thought the sixes would be sold off. The man who taught myself and a few others in Franklin,Tn, worked there , and grew up with the ranch super there. If I remember correctly, without google, the Burnett’s owned it. The man who was super there from the ‘50’s to ‘80?was who Mr Bob grew up with and worked for. Hope the Miller family has kept they’re land. About 400k in west Texas, some Colorado and the Dakota’s.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

It also used to bigger than 250,000 plus acres. Not remembering my Texas geography, they had land in panhandle, unless the small tract is there. West Texas, is Texas!Running mesquite and scrub oak. Bring cattle from there to here in southeast, they eat all day.Very little trace minerals here and out there , every mouthful is bang for buck. Except central Fla, better grass.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

JRHorne said:


> According to some on here, they'd take a straight trade for a nice Chittum Skiff...


Maybe 10 of them. Or 20 hellsbays. Big maybe.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

flysalt060 said:


> Maybe 10 of them. Or 20 hellsbays. Big maybe.


Ya think a mil would buy it?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JC Designs said:


> Ya think a mil would buy it?


Maybe buy the ad!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> Ya think a mil would buy it?


Listed at $360

Wonder what the next move is for their family?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Maybe buy the ad!





DuckNut said:


> Listed at $360
> 
> Wonder what the next move is for their family?


Was sarcasm, related to previous post of trading 10-20 high end skiffs for it! Plus, I’ve been looking for acreage in the big bend for a hunting camp and knew 100 mil wouldn’t touch it!🤣🤣🤣 But a fellow can dream right


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I'd be happy with 40 acres and a mule


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

> Wonder what the next move is for their family?


Probably looking forward to having a lot less yard to mow...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

m32825 said:


> Probably looking forward to having a lot less yard to mow...


That’s what they had all the lawn moo’ers for!🤣


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I want to be the guy that rides a side by side or horse and checks the fences. Mind you, I don't want to fix the fence, I'll just turn a maintenance ticket in.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Sublime said:


> I want to be the guy that rides a side by side or horse and checks the fences. Mind you, I don't want to fix the fence, I'll just turn a maintenance ticket in.


This, also the guy that keeps those free loading deer in check!😉🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

m32825 said:


> Probably looking forward to having a lot less yard to mow...


Just seems odd their entire family's lives have been ranching and throwing in the towel.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> Just seems odd their entire family's lives have been ranching and throwing in the towel.


Maybe they've been keeping their nose in the wind, and their eyes along the skyline. (good advice from the movie: Jeremiah Johnson)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BassFlats said:


> I'd be happy with 40 acres and a mule


I have 20 acres and a white donkey, I’m halfway there!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Just seems odd their entire family's lives have been ranching and throwing in the towel.


Maybe none of the kids wants to take over the operation. That's why my grandparents sold their farm.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Is this still available?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

georgiadrifter said:


> Is this still available?


A call to the realtor might be helpful.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

A check from a Nigerian Prince should cover it


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Hunter Biden may buy it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Noone has asked the really important question...are there any trout in those creeks?


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Just seems odd their entire family's lives have been ranching and throwing in the towel.


A lot of time the kids when they grow up don't want the ranch life


----------

